# the big (many times over) debate



## baby face (May 15, 2009)

Help i havent got long and need to decide to get 360 elite or ps 3, im just a simple gamer, very old school havent been into consoles for years but need asomthing to keep me busy, i know its probaly been gone over before but any help would be appreciated, cheers


----------



## Crispy (May 15, 2009)

my opinion - 360. cheaper, and tends to have better versions of multi-format titles. online is much better than the ps3


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 15, 2009)

xbox 360


----------



## yield (May 15, 2009)

Crispy said:


> my opinion - 360. cheaper, and tends to have better versions of multi-format titles. online is much better than the ps3



The 360 elite isn't that much cheaper. 

I'd say ps3 but I'm a fanboy. Free online, blu-ray player, great exclusives...

Got to admit I'd like left4dead and Fable 2 though.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 15, 2009)

Left4Dead on the 360 is a bit pants compared to it running on a halfway decent PC tho - it's what put me off buying a 360 precisely for that purpose...


----------



## jæd (May 15, 2009)

baby face said:


> Help i havent got long and need to decide to get 360 elite or ps 3, im just a simple gamer, very old school havent been into consoles for years but need asomthing to keep me busy, i know its probaly been gone over before but any help would be appreciated, cheers



PS3, unless you want to spend your time returning Xbox consoles...


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2009)

360 is much better value. & most importently fallout3 is onmly out on xbox and is the best game ever.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> most importently fallout3 is onmly out on xbox



no it isn't dave.


----------



## Structaural (May 15, 2009)

PS3 will last you. it's quieter than the Xbox and plays Blu-Ray and probably won't break anytime soon. 

But the price differential is quite large.


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2009)

tommers said:


> no it isn't dave.



well its not out in ps3 yet. so for the pruposes of this thread it is.


dave


----------



## mattie (May 15, 2009)

I've got a PS3 but would say an XBox would be better if you want bang-for-buck and aren't bothered about blu-ray and using it as a PVR player.


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> well its not out in ps3 yet. so for the pruposes of this thread it is.
> 
> 
> dave


Yes it is.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> well its not out in ps3 yet. so for the pruposes of this thread it is.
> 
> 
> dave



you'd better tell play.

http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/4-/5483416/Fallout-3/Product.html


----------



## Gromit (May 15, 2009)

Well I went with the 360.
Cheaper but fancy enough for very good gaming.
Lots of good games available for it. 

PS3 never seems to have as much choice and huge delays between top games coming out. Who cares about the Blueray player either.

I have a seperate Blueray player. But notice that I never by discs for it as they rarely release the best films on it and when they do they are are a stipud high priced. MostBluerays seem to be re-released oldies.


----------



## mattie (May 15, 2009)

I bought the PS3 partly for the bluray and I don't even have a hi-def telly.

I only paid around what an XBox360 elite would cost for it though.  When I was looking to buy (Chrimbo) everyone had sold out of 360 arcades so it was a pretty straightforward choice.  A 360 Arcade for £120 or so is damn good value.


----------



## fen_boy (May 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> well its not out in ps3 yet. so for the pruposes of this thread it is.
> 
> 
> dave



Yes it is, has been for ages.


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2009)

Epona said:


> Yes it is.



madness i had  agood google for it the other day and couldnt find anything ps3 related other then previews.

Must have spelled it wrong or something

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE I'm confusing fucking fallout 3 and crysis for some goddanm reason. Why the fuck would i do that? Goddanm my brain.

I can't even blame it on being stoned!

what a prick.


dave


----------



## revol68 (May 15, 2009)

Don't bother with the Elite, just get the premium package. The PS3 is too expensive and it's online is shit compared to xbox live, even if it is free.


----------



## The Groke (May 15, 2009)

I have both.

The XBox 360 gets about 80% of my play time compared to the PS3.

I like what games I have for the Sony, but there is a much better back-catalogue for the Xbox and 90% of the time, those games with multi-platform release tend to perform better on the Xbox than the PS3 and often have exclusive downloadable content.

As others have said, the latest revision of the 360 is reliable too.

I like the PS3 and I do like the BluRay functionality, but the games are where it's had.

If I was forced to give up 2 of my consoles from the Wii, XBox and PS3 line up, then Nintendo and Sony would be out of the door without a a moments hesitation.


----------



## bmd (May 15, 2009)

A vote for the 360 here too. I got a PS3 mainly for the Bluray player but now I just download Bluray films and stream them to my tv so I'm probably gonna get rid of it. I can't think of a game that's coming up on the PS3 that would mean I'd buy one over a 360. Or even keep it until one comes out.

Also, you can flash the 360's drive and play 'back ups' of your games, whereas you can't on PS3 and as the back catalogue is rather small compared to the 360 that means that there aren't as many cheaper games for the PS3, so even if you didn't flash your 360 you'll still be able to get more games for your money than if you bought a PS3.

Online is better with the 360 too, it's about £30 a year. Yes the PS3 is free but fuck me, they should pay people to fanny around on Home. It's like the internet 10 years ago.

In fact, all the PS3 has going for it is Little Big Planet tbh, which is good but not that good. Oh and it looks a million times better than the 360.


----------



## Cloud (May 16, 2009)

If you keep making xbox live acounts the 360 is free online too.

Every person that resgisters a windows live account gets a free month Gold trial.


----------



## yield (May 16, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Left4Dead on the 360 is a bit pants compared to it running on a halfway decent PC tho - it's what put me off buying a 360 precisely for that purpose...



Good to know, thanks.



kained&able said:


> madness i had  agood google for it the other day and couldnt find anything ps3 related other then previews.
> 
> dave



You may be confusing the new Fallout 3 DLC pack. It's only available on 360 and PC allowing you to go up to level 30 and other stuff.



Bob Marleys Dad said:


> In fact, all the PS3 has going for it is Little Big Planet tbh, which is good but not that good. Oh and it looks a million times better than the 360.



There's also Metal Gear Solid 4, Killzone 2, Super Stardust HD, Wipeout HD, Valkyria Chronicles. Please tell me you've tried some of these?


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2009)

yield said:


> There's also Metal Gear Solid 4, Killzone 2, Super Stardust HD, Wipeout HD, Valkyria Chronicles. Please tell me you've tried some of these?



No but I have read about them if that helps?

MGS4 isn't really my type of game, I tried 2 and got a bit bored tbh and my friend offered to lend me it but I'm not really interested. Killzone 2 is a shooter, a good shooter by all accounts but I have a few of those already and it's not different enough to make me want to buy it. Super Stardust HD is the only one I haven't heard of in your list. By the HD tag I'm guessing it's an old game that has been re-textured for the HD generation and put out cheap? I played Wipeout on the PSOne. Valkyria Chroncles is the only one out of your list that I may check out but I wouldn't buy the PS3 for it.



kyser_soze said:


> Left4Dead on the 360 is a bit pants compared to it running on a halfway decent PC tho - it's what put me off buying a 360 precisely for that purpose...



Heresy! 

Well, tbh, I haven't played it on pc but I'm guessing you're talking about the graphics? The game is great on 360.


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Well, tbh, I haven't played it on pc but I'm guessing you're talking about the graphics? The game is great on 360.




Talking of which, you about tonight?  Once Eurovision is over I might be able to get hold of the telly...


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> Talking of which, you about tonight?  Once Eurovision is over I might be able to get hold of the telly...



I am! I'll probably be on about 11 if you're still about.


----------



## rikwakefield (May 16, 2009)

360. 360. 360.

If you're an old skool gamer, XBox Live Arcade has enough games to keep you busy for a long long time.


----------



## yield (May 17, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Valkyria Chroncles is the only one out of your list that I may check out but I wouldn't buy the PS3 for it.



Fair enough. 

It's by the Sega team who did Skies of Arcadia. A challenging slow paced strategy game with a beautiful watercolour engine. Shame it didn't sell very well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2009)

360, even with the product failures the online experience and cheapness of the console piss on the PS3...


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

yield said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> It's by the Sega team who did Skies of Arcadia. A challenging slow paced strategy game with a beautiful watercolour engine. Shame it didn't sell very well.



i loved skies of arcadia!!!! twas ace. really really good rpg.


dave


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 17, 2009)

3 elite 360's have broken down on me in 14 months. I'm now on my 4th which is already showing signs of heading back to the shop. All from the same place. All looked after by me. All made by M$.


----------



## bmd (May 17, 2009)

yield said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> It's by the Sega team who did Skies of Arcadia. A challenging slow paced strategy game with a beautiful watercolour engine. Shame it didn't sell very well.



Sounds good and IGN seem to love it - 



> ...this strategy RPG from SEGA is one of the richest, most rewarding titles I've played in a long while.



Thanks for the heads up. 

I'm playing Blue Dragon on the 360 atm and it's quite good and have Lost Odyssey lined up after that so I'll probably be RPG'd out for a while after that but by that time I could probably pick it up quite cheaply.


----------



## Daniel (May 17, 2009)

I gots both and prefer the 360 for gaming, but recently have lost the love for gaming so the bluray feature in the PS3 is my new love 

But since your description is about old school gaming, I'd recommend the 360.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 18, 2009)

> I have a seperate Blueray player. But notice that I never by discs for it as they rarely release the best films on it and when they do they are are a stipud high priced. MostBluerays seem to be re-released oldies.



Umm, I presume you never frequent HMV or visit Amazon/Play.com's Blu-Ray sections?

HMV now doing BRDs on the old 3 for £20 deal they had on DVDs; amazon have some awesome deals on BRD (BBC Planet Earth box set for £30), as do play. IF you're paying full whack for a BRD you're doing it wrong.

Yield - is Valkyria worth buying then? 

BMD - SuperStardust is a modern take on asteroids, a pure arcade experience and is my most-played PS3 game 

Having said that, I spent about 8 hours playing Outrun over the weekend


----------



## Final (May 18, 2009)

Just get the same console that more of your mates have got.  More games to borrow if they live close, more fun online if they're further away.


----------



## yield (May 18, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Umm, I presume you never frequent HMV or visit Amazon/Play.com's Blu-Ray sections?
> 
> HMV now doing BRDs on the old 3 for £20 deal they had on DVDs; amazon have some awesome deals on BRD (BBC Planet Earth box set for £30), as do play. IF you're paying full whack for a BRD you're doing it wrong.



I agree with kyser_soze. Also use a price comparison site like http://www.find-dvd.co.uk/ Worth checking places like http://www.hotukdeals.com/ too. Check third party reviews to make sure the transfer is good.



kyser_soze said:


> Yield - is Valkyria worth buying then?



I've not played anything like it before. It's a bit Final Fantasy tactics, JRPG and manga chess. Originally I bought it because of the good reviews on metacritic. Probably my most played game.

I'm stuck on the Liberation of Fouzen so I've put it to one side at the moment.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> 360 is much better value. & most importently fallout3 is onmly out on xbox and is the best game ever.
> 
> 
> dave



no it isn't it's a pc game ported to console which m$ have paid for exclsuivie rights to the extra content for around a year but then this content will come to all other platforms...


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 2, 2009)

I gotta ps3 as a present so cant complain about the money but maybe should have got the 360 i dunno. Hell of alot more games on the 360, i dont have an ISP at home so havant got a f*ckin clue what the online features of either are like. And im knocking out 720p max coz my stupid out of date TV doesant have a bloody HDMI socket so im having to use component vid..

I also gotta wii but imma sell it coz im usually to ill to play it and it drives the dog mental.

peace


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2009)

have you got a vga socket on the back of your telly ?

if so get a vga cable


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 4, 2009)

I have got gotta VGA cable actually... (on the front lol) its desinged for a PC imput and the insructions to the TV say it will go up to 1024i... i dont think the ps3 would do that as its set up for either standerd TV (which isnt even worth upgrading from a ps2 really), 720p, 1080i, or 1080p.

I dunno what would happen if i used the vga socket.. probably just remain on 720p??

peace


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 4, 2009)

well i used a vg cable on my xbox and it doest use 720p etc it gives a resolution of 1600 x 1200 and i think its a better quality than all this 1080 i / p but im sure someone will come on to correct me in a min


----------

